# Nubian Goat Breeder in OKlahoma/W. Arkansas



## DonnaBelle (Jan 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good Nubian goat breeder either in Oklahoma or Western Arkansas??

DonnaBelle


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 9, 2010)

THe people the purchased Hill Acre's are in Norman they do not have an updated website, that I have found but there number is on the former website  last name Green I think.

Guinea Ridge 
Sharon Babcock Manford
www.guinearidgefarm.com

THere are a few more around Norman and Blanchard but I will not give out names as I have had issues with them.  Purchase type issues.


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 9, 2010)

http://adga.org/MemberWebSites.htm

You may also try to contact these clubs for more info:


Green Country Dairy Goat Association
President: Georg Ann Mundis 
(918) 543-4985

Indian Nations Dairy Goat Association
Sharon Babcock, 8605 S. Hwy. 48, Mannford, OK 74044
(918) 352-4152
guinearidge@aol.com

Red Plains Dairy Goat Association, Inc.
Mary Segal, Rt. 1, Box 3355, Clinton, OK 73601
(405) 323-5561
segalm@swosu.edu 

A'la Cream Dairy Goat Association
contact person: Gary Stowell
17596 N. Peoria Ave., Skiatook, Ok. 74070
(918) 396-3192
kstowell6@aol.com


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info.

I'm thinking about getting another Nubian female.  I don't know that I'll ever breed Annie.

DonnaBelle


----------

